# Tips for first time pitbull owner?



## Sancheetoss (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello to the pitbull community.  I am planning on adopting a pit bull and would like some suggestions on tips and things that will help my life easier and fun. I know that pit bulls have one of the worst reputations in the dog breeds , I honestly feel like pitbulls are a beautiful breed , i use to own a cocker spaniel but saw a beautiful Pit named scooby and i went to see this dog. I am a patient trainer and can teach the basic, Sit, lay, and stay. I know how to crate train. I pretty much just wanna know anything or tips. While i was going to see the dog. He was very calm and relaxed. But he would just go into an energy mode and just run and run which made me like him even more. But the staff told me, that the dog needs some work on the leash. he tends pull a lot because it seems like its previous owner didnt train him much on the leash. While putting the leash on , He jumps on you. When your walking he bites the leash and pulls it. I know how to work on this. Also he would bite my shoe. And basically any tips on this??

some other things

besides walks , and dog parks. I need some tips on how i can make the dog tired and relaxed

How to stop even the smallest agression from this breed (I dont want anyone to report me or the dog)

Some tips on enforcing myself as the pack leader.

some little things i can do that shows the dog that im in controll and what i say is what i mean.

and little things i should prepare that may concern me

I live in a apartment. and have a dog park 10 mins from my apartment.

(I dont believe in hitting dogs for discipline , Choke collars and shock collars are a no as well.)

Link to the dog picture and info is below (P.S I KNOW THAT ITS AN AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE BUT BECAUSE IT RESEMBLES TRAITS OF A PITBULL I THINK I COULD USE THESE HELPS , THANKS TO ANYONE WHO LEAVES TIPS)

http://www.awla.org/adopt/adopt-a-dog THE DOG NAME IS SCOOBY


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

First off, I would avoid the dog park. One of the specifics of American Pit Bull Terriers and their mixes is dog aggression. This is part of the genetics of the breed. Not every dog has it, but enough do that it's just best to control your dog's introductions to other dogs very carefully. You cannot train it out, all you can do is manage it. Basically that means, don't set your dog up for failure. Don't put him in a position with other off leash, out of control dogs, that he'll feel uncomfortable about. 

Most of the basic obedience and pack leadership is just what you would do with any other powerful dog. You absolutely do need to be in control. You don't need to be mean in order to do that. It sounds like you have a basic handle on that. I've had Maggie since she was 3 months old -- she never has needed anything other than her martingale collar to walk beautifully on leash. I got Bizmark when he was 3 years old -- I did need a prong collar for him until he got the hang of walking nicely. We're down to a martingale and lots of practice with heeling backwards, sideways, and around poles to keep his focus. When I know he's going to be excited, he's in a harness with 2 attachment points so I can keep him right next to me.

As far as actual tips: The best, and strongest I think is controlling the thresholds. The dog sits and stays while you open the door, then waits for you to release them to go out. That's the rule at my house with crates, house doors, gates, car doors..... They don't get to decide to run out. I let them out when I've decided it's appropriate. If I haven't released them, the door closes before they can get out. And we start over again. Another one is sitting nicely for the food bowl. Mine sit, I tell them to stay, place the food down, and then they wait for me to release them to eat. If they don't wait, the food goes away, and we try again.

In short, my home is not a democracy. It's a benevolent dictatorship. I'm extremely benevolent if they behave. If they don't, all of the privileges go away and we work on obedience again.

Nothing tires Bizmark more than working on extended down-stays. ("place" command) I lay him down on the dog bed and he has to stay on that bed until I release him. He hates it. But it's an important command for control when guests are over, or I'm cooking and don't want to trip over the dogs, or I just plain want to tie my shoes without their heads in my lap. Another thing that is exhausting for both is Agility. Working the obstacles isn't the exhausting part for my mutts. What really wears them out is the fine focus work. The clicker training to learn right from left, and front feet from back feet. If you don't have a good place to run your dog aside from the dog park, work on training. That has the side benefit of building your dog's focus on you, which helps you control situations your dog might be overly excited in. This can be done anywhere. I use a frisbee for the front feet / back feet work and an orange cone from Tractor Supply for the right / left work. It can be done on leash. Get that brain really working if you don't have a safe space to run. Teach him different tricks, get him into rally obedience if that interests you, or weight pulling, or flyball.

Also, look at Flirt Poles and spring poles for your dog. My Maggie girl loves the flirt pole. Bizmark couldn't care less about the flirt pole, he's all about chasing his bouncy ring Kong toy. So I do both -- Maggie is tugging on the toy attached to the flirt pole while I toss Bizmark's toy. It's a great core workout for me as well. All 3 of us get tired.

Mostly, enjoy your new buddy! He'll have quirks and preferences of his own and the two of you will figure it out over time.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Buy a bird .... 

APBT are amazing !!!! But they do have a lot of energy and require an owner like that.

Enjoy the beast and this new love.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my advice... READ. educate yourself before making any decision (although it appears you already have)
and read alot. the more information you gather, the more perspective you will gain. sensible advice reveals itself to rational people. after reading a dozen sources on "food brands" or "training aids" you will start to tell the difference between truth and total BS.
the best owners find a combination of strategies that fit the unique needs of their dog. you cannot prematurely rule out any methods of correction.
good luck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If you don't want a dog that could display the smallest hint of aggression you should adopt an adult from a shelter or rescue that temperament tests. Most dogs at shelters and rescues are not pit bulls. They are just labeled this by appearance. So the only way to have a better understanding of the dogs temperament is when they have grown and matured. Look for dogs over three years old. Keep in mind temperament change for all dogs as they age and in situations they encounter. Any dog has potential show aggression when pushed.

Dog parks are horrible for many reasons. Health and proper socialization are key and dog parks offer neither. Better to be around owners and dogs you trust. Not free for alls with a bunch of under stimulated hyper dogs, which are usually the kind of dogs at dog parks.

http://www.hexdogs.com/cassie-ask-m...k-me-how-i-feel-about-dog-parks-here-it-comes

http://www.whenhoundsfly.com/well-socialized-well-traumatized/


----------



## Mr.GaudiMama (Jan 19, 2015)

Honestly, I would not get a dog from a shelter. Well a pit from a shelter. Unless it is a puppy and you can have it during the prime socialization period. Even though they do behavior tests, often once the dog is outside of the shelter their real personality comes to light. That is what happened with my dog, now I am spending over $1400 (may not be a lot to most people but to me in one month...that is ALOT to spend on a dog..I budgeted maybe $2000 a year- with training classes and play days at doggy day care...needless to say I cannot take him to training classes or doggy day care b/c of his behavior issues) to deal with his "fear/aggression" issues. When you adopt I believe it is a lifetime commitment hence, why I am doing everything I can to work on his behavior. If I were to get rid of him, I know exactly what would happen. That is something I cannot live with. I would strongly suggest you adopt a dog from a rescue that is currently in foster care with other dogs. That way you know they are good with other dogs, are used to rules living in a home, you know how bad of a chewer they are (my dog chewed holes in my couch the first week...and chewed up $1000's worth of stuff in only four months.) and you can get an in depth description of their personalities. A rescue will help you find a dog that is best for you and your family situation.

My dog is loyal, sweet, and very smart. I taught him down, sit, stay, wait, five, and shake within a month of having him. He learned shake and five in one day. I can put a treat right in front of him and he will "wait" as I walk into the other room, he will not eat the treat until I whistle or say ok. I believe there is NO limit to the things Pitts can learn. Pitts are VERY Smart. I think my dog is a Staffy mix I am not sure. 
Either way I just wanted to be honest and I hope my suggestion helps. I do not want to shy you away from the breed. I just want you to know what you could expect by adopting from a shelter, I think some shelters def. do a better indepth behavior eval than others...I think that's where my issue was. Pitties (mix) are loyal loving companions, just for a first time Pit (mix) owner, I would suggest a dog that has been in a foster, received training, lived with dogs, kids, been well socialized.



Sancheetoss said:


> Hello to the pitbull community.  I am planning on adopting a pit bull and would like some suggestions on tips and things that will help my life easier and fun. I know that pit bulls have one of the worst reputations in the dog breeds , I honestly feel like pitbulls are a beautiful breed , i use to own a cocker spaniel but saw a beautiful Pit named scooby and i went to see this dog. I am a patient trainer and can teach the basic, Sit, lay, and stay. I know how to crate train. I pretty much just wanna know anything or tips. While i was going to see the dog. He was very calm and relaxed. But he would just go into an energy mode and just run and run which made me like him even more. But the staff told me, that the dog needs some work on the leash. he tends pull a lot because it seems like its previous owner didnt train him much on the leash. While putting the leash on , He jumps on you. When your walking he bites the leash and pulls it. I know how to work on this. Also he would bite my shoe. And basically any tips on this??
> 
> some other things
> 
> ...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

1. If you live in an apartment, make 100% sure this dog is allowed before you bring him home. I've never seen an apartment in my area that will allow APBTs or AmStaffs, even those that allow big dogs.

2. No dog parks. They are not an ideal environment for this breed.

3. With the leash and shoe tugging, that's excess energy and frustration expressing itself inappropriately. You will need to find a way to drain his energy. Playing ball in a fenced-in area could be a lifesafer. Or putting him on a treadmill. You can also carry an appropriate tug toy with you and teach him to grab that instead of your clothing or the leash. The leash biting is a potential liability if he is able to fray the leash to the point of breaking.

4. Dog aggression is a real possibility with these guys. You can't stop it. But if it happens, you can ask the dog to not react explosively when other dogs are around. That takes a LOT of consistent work. Again, no dog parks. But working on leash in the vicinity of other dogs with lots of praise for ignoring. Some dogs are easier in this regard than others.

5. Get him in a class. Work with a trainer. You are going to need hands-on help with real people if you're going to make this placement a success.

Good luck, and remember to come back with any questions you might have.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.GaudiMama said:


> Honestly, I would not get a dog from a shelter. Well a pit from a shelter.


Well pit bulls aren't usually at a shelter. They are mutts and who knows how they have been bred and what went into the breeding. It's a crap shoot. Puppies, no matter how much socialization will still have genetic tendencies as they grow and just like any other mutt are unknown. Getting a puppy and not being prepared for anything later in life is far greater risk that getting an adult dog who's temperament is established. Agreed it's critical as a puppy to have proper socialization but it's not the only factor. Especially in rescue or shelters. That's why fostering dogs is an awesome way to know if you want to adopt one. Of course puppies can be great and adult dogs can suck. It's not just "pits" that have fear or animal aggression. Many breeds and mixes do and adult dogs are easier to access. It's fine for your choice and opinion you would never get a shelter mutt, just wanted to make sure the reasons were clarified since its opposite what you would think. Especially from a great shelter or rescue.


----------

